# Unfortunate accident



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry Tamara got hurt! Zooey got her cornea scratched the same way, years ago. Luckily, it's an injury that heals quickly. 

How is Merlin's vision? I find it unusual that he is bumping into Tamara every day. Or maybe he just has too much energy and needs to be separated from Tamara during his bursts of wild energy?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think i would just keep them separated. maybe down the road when you feel merlin has lost his real fears, you can try again and see if, at that time, he can survive your big voice. family pets can't be allowed to bully or hurt each other, any more than one's children can be allowed to do so.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm so sorry Tamara got hurt! Zooey got her cornea scratched the same way, years ago. Luckily, it's an injury that heals quickly.
> 
> How is Merlin's vision? I find it unusual that he is bumping into Tamara every day. Or maybe he just has too much energy and needs to be separated from Tamara during his bursts of wild energy?


Yeah, I think it's more an energy thing. He is clumsy too. I think he was so scared of everyone at his old house that he just stayed out of the way and never learned how to be gentle around other dogs. He moves fast, and I guess he doesn't look where he's going. I will definitely have his eyes checked sometime this year, it's on my list of things to do for him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> i think i would just keep them separated. maybe down the road when you feel merlin has lost his real fears, you can try again and see if, at that time, he can survive your big voice. family pets can't be allowed to bully or hurt each other, any more than one's children can be allowed to do so.


Separation is not really an option. Tamara was getting depressed when I got Merlin. He was bought as a companion for her and myself. She loves him and wants to be with him. He is good for her, just clumsy. 

Maybe I'll try my big voice once, just to see. I sure don't want my little one to get hurt anymore.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

perhaps you can separate them when you can't directly supervise? it will be easier to gently disengage merlin if necessary without using your big voice if you can intervene before things escalate.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

We had a very small Chihuahua for years, and during her life we had both a Cavalier King Charles and a pug go through puppyhood with her. I don't think separating them is a good idea. It is important for the Chihuahua to get her bluff in while the other dog is still a puppy. It was hard for us to watch Jitterbug (our Chi) growl at and snap at our puppy because he was just a brand new baby and seemed so helpless. But she did, and they were fast friends after that. So I think you should just keep them together and hope to heaven Tamara snaps once or twice and gets her bluff in...and that your pup is fast learner!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Granberry said:


> We had a very small Chihuahua for years, and during her life we had both a Cavalier King Charles and a pug go through puppyhood with her. I don't think separating them is a good idea. It is important for the Chihuahua to get her bluff in while the other dog is still a puppy. It was hard for us to watch Jitterbug (our Chi) growl at and snap at our puppy because he was just a brand new baby and seemed so helpless. But she did, and they were fast friends after that. So I think you should just keep them together and hope to heaven Tamara snaps once or twice and gets her bluff in...and that your pup is fast learner!


Merlin is not a puppy, though, and he has lived with Dechi for months. It seems that Tamara has a very gentle personality. I would protect her, personally.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poor little kiddo, hope she heals up fast.

Hugs to you all.

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry that Tamara got hurt, but I feel like it is just one of those things that can happen with multiple dogs, and I would not separate them and take away the joy that they have in each other's company just to eliminate the risk of another accident. And I sure wouldn't yell at Merlin - if Tamara won't tell him when he is being too rough, I would just redirect him to play with you or a toy.
It would be different if there was aggression going on, but I would not separate two close in size and age dogs for fear of an accident. And I don't know if I would totally put the blame on Merlin anyhow, Chi's do have that bulgy kind of eye that is prone to injury. 
Maybe Tamara needs to wear some doggels?
You can get them with lighter tinted lenses


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would use my voice, as he is not readily distracted by treats, but not in a harsh way. A low, drawn out "Ge-e-ntly please, Merlin" when you see him near the smaller dog, followed by lots of soft praise (and a dropped treat if he likes them) for being careful would probably work better. I am thinking of how we teach a dog to settle, by praising and treating the behaviour we like as often as possible, rather than scolding the behaviour we don't like. I would reinforce every calm, polite interaction with whatever he likes best, and stand by to quietly body block too much liveliness. Merlin missed out on a lot as a puppy, so it may take a while, but he has shown that he can learn. I hope poor Tamara is more comfortable today.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> perhaps you can separate them when you can't directly supervise? it will be easier to gently disengage merlin if necessary without using your big voice if you can intervene before things escalate.



Thanks, yes, I will do that for now, until she is healed. I should add that they don't sleep together at night. Merlin sleeps in his crate with the door closed. We are going to my parents in two days somthere will always be someone to watch, also.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> So sorry that Tamara got hurt, but I feel like it is just one of those things that can happen with multiple dogs, and I would not separate them and take away the joy that they have in each other's company just to eliminate the risk of another accident. And I sure wouldn't yell at Merlin - if Tamara won't tell him when he is being too rough, I would just redirect him to play with you or a toy.
> It would be different if there was aggression going on, but I would not separate two close in size and age dogs for fear of an accident. And I don't know if I would totally put the blame on Merlin anyhow, Chi's do have that bulgy kind of eye that is prone to injury.
> Maybe Tamara needs to wear some doggels?
> You can get them with lighter tinted lenses
> View attachment 301778


Ah Ah Ah ! Love your goggles ! Tamara is 11 so I don't know if she would tolerate them, but it's a good idea !

I think the same as you as far as having multiple dogs. Those things happen and what's the point of having two dogs if they are separeted always ? And who would I choose to be isolated ? It just can't work.

But, I can assure you we are protective of Tamara and we will be even more from now on. I will try to teach Merlin, without yelling of course, I don't yell at my dogs. i was talking about my big voice, as opposed to my baby voice, which I pretty much used all the time with Merlin because he is so sensitive and scared.

Tamara does snap at him and growls, but he keeps doing it. She has less than half of her teeth left, so that doesn't help either. It just happens, he doesn't do it on purpose. And she loves him very much, and he relies on her to learn in the house. They both need each other.

I can't use redirecting because he is scared of toys, and anyone standing over him to give him something,treat or toy, even me. You can't throw it either, he'll run away. Also, it happens really fast and only lasts a split of a second. With this type of dog (fearful / anxious), you are very limited with your actions.

I love Tamara as much as Merlin, so we'll make the best of it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ow eye injuries are painful, I am hoping Tamara is feeling better and that Merlin will have his playmate back in good stead soon.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella put Cayenne in her place by growling, never snapping at here. They run and play like crazy, but are very careful not to hurt each other, sometimes I think they will. If they get to wild, I use my big voice and that does it. I do agree on not separating them, as Bella is so much more alive after I got Cayenne she runs and plays. I hope the babies eye heal quickly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

8 days later, Tamara's eye is a lot better, maybe even completely healed. Putting drops in her eyes 4-5 times a day was a nightmare for the first 6-7 days, now she's getting better. But I need help to do it, she wiggles too much.

I can't see the vet until the 4th of january, so I have to keep putting the drops in her eye twice a day for one med, and once every 2 days for the other.

She had to wear the cone for about 7 days, as she was scratching. She is now better so I don't put it on unless she wants to scratch after having her drops put in.

I Hope she gets a clean bill at the vet and to be done with that.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tamara's vet appointment is tomorrow. It's funny, sometimes her eye looks healed, and sometimes it will be almost half-shut and she will blink a lot. I'm still putting drops in, as the vet asked me, since I couldn't have an appointment before tomorrow.

I really hope she's okay. I started trying to teach Merlin to be careful around her. It seems to be slowly sinking in.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Fingers crossed that all goes well tomorrow - let us know!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We went to the vet today and Tamara's eye is perfectly healed ! No more cone of shame, no more eye drops ! Woohoo !


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hooray! thanks for sharing the good news!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay, so happy to hear the good news!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> We went to the vet today and Tamara's eye is perfectly healed ! No more cone of shame, no more eye drops ! Woohoo !


So thankful to hear that, Dechi!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news! I hope Merlin is continuing to be gentler, too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> Excellent news! I hope Merlin is continuing to be gentler, too.


It's a work in progress. I taught him " doux ", which means " gentle " and I use it everytime he is ready to bolt. Everytime someone goes hear him, even me, he wants to spring out of the way in fear. Or when excited, he will step on her or even worse, jump on her. If Tamara is on my daughter's knees, under the blanket where she likes to warm up, Merlin will step on her as if he doesn't know she's there.

So he has to be watched. It's sad that he never learned all those things, living with a pack of 12-15 dogs. It means he never really was part of it, and stayed out of everyone's way...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little Merlin - but look how much he has learned in his months with you. And he is obviously very happy to have Tamara's company, too. He will get there, as long as you can continue to give him a safe space in which to learn.

Pippin-cat is the one who walks all over everyone here, but I think with him it is deliberate. He squeezes into a tiny space, and then slowly expands to push the others off my lap. I swear he can treble his size at will!


----------

